# Nouveau sur le forum



## sauve (Aug 28, 2016)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forun et Francais je sais pas ecrire en Anglais donc pardonnez moi car je vais ecrire en Francais...
J habite au Quebec depuis 10ans avant j etais dans le sud de la France , je suis aussi Administrateur d un forum sur l Apiculture Francais et aussi un groupe sur Faceboock (apiculture au Quebec)
je pratique l apiculture depuis 30ans environ et je leve moi meme mes reine et je fais aussi mes nucs
j espere echanger avec vous dans notre passion commune 
a bientot
sauve


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Bienvenue! 30 ans est un temps long pour un apiculteur. Je suis sur que vous anez beaucoup a offrir. Impatient d echanges avec vous.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. My French is very rusty so I'll stick to English.


----------



## sauve (Aug 28, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> Bienvenue! 30 ans est un temps long pour un apiculteur. Je suis sur que vous avez beaucoup a offrir. Impatient d echanges avec vous.





GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource. My French is very rusty so I'll stick to English.


Merci pour votre acceuil, c est pas mon metier mais ma passion les abeilles je connais mais je serais heureux de partager avec vous le seul probleme c est que je sais pas parler ni ecrire Anglais,je vous ecrirai en francais et vous ferait la traduction 
au plaisir de vous lire


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sauve (Aug 28, 2016)

Lappe's Bee Supply said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bienvenue! Il est aussi ma passion.


----------

